

Calculating the Costs of the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict - cyphunk
http://www.rand.org/international/cmepp/costs-of-conflict/calculator.html

======
cyphunk
Attempting to dangle a carrot in front of the horse this study shows the GDP
losses from not having peace. But what is also shown and might be overlooked
is how economically rational the step from non-violent resistance to violent
resistance may be. In-fact of all of the scenarios the Rand Corporation
modeled the step from non-violent to violent offers the least obstruction:

[https://gist.github.com/cyphunk/738b7e1a217be6d03631](https://gist.github.com/cyphunk/738b7e1a217be6d03631)

